
Whatchuu.com - thaps
Whatchuu is a free social network with no adverts that allows you to connect with exciting people around the world. The groups offer a different way of communicating with your members.
======
thaps
[http://whatchuu.com/](http://whatchuu.com/)

------
popara
On your home please set in css

background-size: cover

or something - because this homepage is no good. And yeah, no https?

